
Haiti’s biodiversity threatened by nearly complete loss of primary forest - howard941
https://www.pnas.org/content/115/46/11850
======
endofcapital
I remember visiting Haiti in the 80s/90s and being blown away by how the
entire tropical forest was just completely clear cut. The border line with
Dominica is striking, it's dense forest then just... nothing.

